# 501/08/10 1.99 Software Upgrade (Now Superdish compatible)



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

New software release is now out to few customers. I haven't had a chance to look through it but the point dish menu has now changed to include Superdish.


Please post any changes you have noticed.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Also included is "Power Save Mode". Shuts down after 4 hours of inactivity from the remote.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

In installation/setup the option has been added for inactivity power off. Now the guide should never be out of information. Nice option. Under Main Menu I have #9 customer support I don't know if this is new or just the first time I have noticed this option. Point Dish/Signal strength is definitely changed, if you select Super Dish the information come up N/A so that means another download will have to be sent out before this new screen will be useful. If you select dish 500 it still does 38 tests with Legacy equipment if you select Super Dish it does 50 tests very slowly.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

No, the angles are already there for Superdish. You just have to make sure you're on the 105 or 121 sats.


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

boba said:


> If you select dish 500 it still does 38 tests with Legacy equipment if you select Super Dish it does 50 tests very slowly.


This is why I love my dish pro quad lndf. Ony 2 tests as opposed to the 38. Is the superdish legacy or DP?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Superdish will be dishpro.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Power Save Mode, very nice. Sometimes our 501 does not get turned off, this should let it get the guide and rest the drive now.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Couldn't someone make the SuperDish into a legacy by swapping out the lnbf's with legacy ones or are there no switches for this setup available that are legacy?

Also if you were to point the correct sized size and lnbf to pick up the 105 signal and have it connected to a Dish Network receiver, will you pick up any channels or have any indication that you are picking that channel up other than the signal strength screen?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Just noticed that the acquiring satellite signal box is now different. It now shows steps 0-5. Thanks to the rain fade right now...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Just noticed another update in the 1.99 software. If your buffer contains more than one show, then when you go back before the show that is currently on and hit record, 2 options will be grayed out. You would need to manually record it. This is especially handy when you go back 1 min too many to try to catch the beginning of a show only to have it end one min. later.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

I think I just got upgraded, and now my 508 doesn't see any satellite? Keeps doing the tests, and no results. My 501 in the other room has version 1.98 and works fine.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, my 501 didn't see any satellites when the upgrade first happened. Ran a switch test, didn't find the SW-64 I have at all. I then held down the power button for a few seconds until the record light flashed on and let the unit do a reset. Then I did another switch test. All ok then.

This was all happening during Isabel coming through. Had about two dozen 2-5 sec power outages while doing this, so it took me awhile . At least the power didn't stay out.

Good luck!
Jay


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Does any one have a problem with thier 508. When I am in a menu or the guide I press the up arrow once and the cursor moves 5or 6 times very annoying


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine is doing that, acts like a remote sticky button but its not that. Very irritating.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

We didn't need to watch anything on Saturday, so I did the reset a few times, then let it sit powered off overnight. Next morning I turned it on, it had no signal but it recognized the sats, so I went thru the Check Switch thing, and it booted right up. Whatever....


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> Does any one have a problem with thier 508. When I am in a menu or the guide I press the up arrow once and the cursor moves 5or 6 times very annoying


This usually happens when you are not near the receiver and it's using UHF frequency.


----------

